
No more secrets 1992: A tool set to recreate decrypting text effect - dikiaap
https://github.com/bartobri/no-more-secrets
======
lee337
See also unscramble() and scrambledWriter() effects for JavaScript:
[http://onehackoranother.com/projects/jquery/jquery-grab-
bag/...](http://onehackoranother.com/projects/jquery/jquery-grab-bag/text-
effects.html)

------
macscam
Fantastic. Know of any other theatrical effects?

~~~
dikiaap
I just know this. :)

